
China Conducted Nuclear Blasts in Tibet to Divert Brahmaputra River - saurabh
http://tibet.net/2013/08/29/china-conducted-nuclear-blasts-in-tibet-to-divert-brahmaputra-river-report/
======
mknits
Fuck China. What the hell do they want? They already have all the resources, a
very big landmass, world largest workforce and what not...

------
bsullivan01
China and India are not exactly best friends and water wars are one of the
reasons. So while China might have done them (they've done worse things,) I'd
take these reports with a grain of salt. US agencies, if I'm not mistaken, can
detect these and we probably would have heard from some US newspaper.

~~~
kbart
You have missed few important parts:

1) It (supposedly) happened in March 2005, when world's (and US agencies')
eyes were on Iraq war.

2) "<...> US authorities admitted to their Indian counterparts the complete
failure of their satellites to detect the blasts"

Which is quite believable if nuclear blasts were low-yield as stated in the
article.

